# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  Doubleace's Peckoltia sp. L134 Breeding Tank

## doubleace

Hi Guys

Have setup a 2ft breeding tank for L134. I'm doing a bare bottom setup using only driftwood.



Comments and advise are welcome.. so that I can improve more on it. :Smile:

----------


## EvolutionZ

lovely set up for L134 bro.. im sure theres alot of hiding space among that bunch of wood.

----------


## doubleace

I think so must put them in then will know what's there favourite place.. :Grin:

----------


## celticfish

Low maintenance tank, I like!  :Grin: 
They may decide to hang out inbetween the small slots in the DW though.
But I'm sure you can rearrange it.
How many fish will be in the setup?

----------


## doubleace

bro,
you mean they will hang out inbetween the small slots in the DW instead in the cave? Most likely will be 6 of them in this tank. :Wink:

----------


## Cup

beautiful and very home-y. Nice setup.

----------


## doubleace

Thanks bro.  :Wink:

----------


## Savant

Nice compact setup  :Smile:  like a L134 hive... (which is quite interesting considering the yellowish body with black bands of the L134s)

----------


## doubleace

Thanks Savant.. :Wink:

----------


## EvolutionZ

now we have seen the set up, wheres the fish.  :Razz:

----------


## doubleace

> now we have seen the set up, wheres the fish.


oops... haven bought yet.. still searching for nice one.. :Grin:

----------


## Jervis

Seems like L134 is very popular lately... argh... the temptations are unbearable!!!

----------


## Savant

Wahahahah better grab before they run out... since pleco season is over (or are these imported tankbred ones?)

----------


## EvolutionZ

yea. and i still need 2/3 more!  :Laughing:

----------


## doubleace

alright here's an update of my tank and i've remove some small DW.



What do you guys think? :Wink:

----------


## doubleace

Hi.. i have rescape the tank again and created more oxygen in the tank.

----------


## Kampfer

Looking good...how abt adding background colors to the tank.Black or blue will look cool!..personally, i 'll add a bit of gravel(river sand?).

----------


## doubleace

my background is already black maybe the bubble too much that make it cant see.. I dont put gravel because of easy cleaning. :Smile:

----------


## doubleace

ok another update.. nothing much scape still the same just add in some lapis sand and change to canister filter with biohome plus.

----------


## khtee

very nice setup. May I know how many L134 you will be putting in? The driftwood may not be able to provide many hiding ground for them... you may want to "compact" the DW a bit ... just my opinion ...

----------


## doubleace

Thanks khtee,
I will be having 6 of them in this tank. My purpose for this scape is for me to easily see them all the time as theres alot of curve on each of the driftwood and it create some hiding place inbetween. Too compact may trap alot of dust and poo as what other bros had mention.

----------


## doubleace

Some shot of my L134

One of it in the breeder box waiting to be in the 2ft tank.


In my 3ft tank

----------


## doubleace

Alright here's an update of the tank. Can you spot some of the L134 in it? There are total of 6 L134, 6 Clown Killies and 2 otocinclus in this tank.  :Smile:

----------


## Quixotic

Hmm... clown killies? Without being sure of the flow rate in your tank, just a word of caution that they do not seem to like strong current flows.

If they do not like the conditions much, they may be prone to jumping. Jumping can also be discouraged by having lots of floating vegetation, as well as to provide hiding places.

----------


## doubleace

> Hmm... clown killies? Without being sure of the flow rate in your tank, just a word of caution that they do not seem to like strong current flows.
> 
> If they do not like the conditions much, they may be prone to jumping. Jumping can also be discouraged by having lots of floating vegetation, as well as to provide hiding places.


I see.. noted so far they have no sight of jumping and are very happy swimming at the bottom of the tank... :Wink:

----------


## doubleace

Some closer shot on some of the L134











Enjoy... :Grin:

----------


## doubleace

One of my L134 wearing a Zorro mask  :Grin:

----------


## doubleace

bros,

I will rearrange the wood in the tank once again and should i put the plecos in a breeder box or just leave them? Scare when i stir the water, will affect the parameter in the water. :Surprised:

----------


## wasabi8888

should not be a problem. i take out and replace my wood once every 3 months just to change the scape.. i also take the opportunity to 'vaccuum' the whole tank,.... that's provided that there is no spawn in the tank

----------


## doubleace

ok thanks Jeff.. :Wink:

----------


## celticfish

doubleace, you might want to have a closer look at "Zorro"...
I hope the dots on him are just specks of sand and not white spot!
If the guys is out in the open and fanning in the position of the lower picture...
I'd say you need to do some immediate action!  :Surprised: pps:

----------


## doubleace

Irwin,
what should i do if its white spot? Must I catch him out and put in a separate tank for medication?

----------


## celticfish

First, don't panic!  :Grin: 
It's usually very treatable without medication.
Especially if caught early.

If you have a heater just up the temperature to 32C.
Please ensure the heater is calibrated to the correct temperature.
Also, try to increase aeration at this time and higher temperature also means lower dissolved oxygen levels.
Watch how they react and feed according to how much they will consume.
Keep the temperature for at least two weeks.
This will ensure you break the ick cycle.
From the third week, you can start reducing the temperature by 1C per day till 28/27C.

I usually dont medicate my fish unless really needed.
The heater is my first line of defense.
Newly accquired plecos seem to be very subceptable to ick from my observations.


Added:
You should treat everyone in the tank together.
They already have contact with one another so its best to treat everyone.

----------


## doubleace

Irwin,
i dont have a heater. :Grin:  If buy which brand is better? My i have to increase my oxygen in the tank means increase the bubble?

----------


## celticfish

Yes, to the air stone.
But if your bioload is not high you could probably get away with it.
This part is really an "estimation" on your part as fish keeper.
So most people will advise to increase if you can to take out another factor in the equation.

I personally prefer JAEGER brand.
The feature I like is:

a) you can heat up to 34C (yes, no typo here)
b) you can calibrate the heater (I believe this is the only brand we have locally with this feature)

----------


## doubleace

ok noted.. thanks alot.  :Smile:  So must have airstone. Though just the airtube is good enough to give oxygen?

----------


## celticfish

Just looked at your tank photo.
It should be okay.
The air stones helps make the bubbles more fine.

----------


## EvolutionZ

my apisto was once hit by white spots too.. i bought a heater and raise temp to 32C.. no air stone added and they recovered after 1 week.

----------


## doubleace

> Just looked at your tank photo.
> It should be okay.
> The air stones helps make the bubbles more fine.





> my apisto was once hit by white spots too.. i bought a heater and raise temp to 32C.. no air stone added and they recovered after 1 week.


alright thanks guy.  :Wink:

----------


## barmby

My preferred heater is Rena. 

Be patient with your 134. They are still very very young. The zebra-like lines not split yet.

----------


## doubleace

Barmby,
noted thanks..

Guys,
I bought the 50W Rena heater. I set to 28 which the line align to it. Am i setting it right? Please advise.

----------


## khtee

Yes. The setting now is 28 degree. Do read through bro Celticfish's post. He got all the instruction there. Good luck.

----------


## wasabi8888

> Barmby,
> noted thanks..
> 
> Guys,
> I bought the 50W Rena heater. I set to 28 which the line align to it. Am i setting it right? Please advise.


Be careful with heaters.. my experience is heaters is test the heater before you put it in....

i once put in a pail with a thermometer. Even though i set the temp to 28 degrees, the heater continued to heat up to 34 degrees.. the pail of water is damn warm..... I was surprised that the heater did not auto-stop...

Had to recalibrate before i put the heater in the main tank...

----------


## doubleace

> Yes. The setting now is 28 degree. Do read through bro Celticfish's post. He got all the instruction there. Good luck.





> Be careful with heaters.. my experience is heaters is test the heater before you put it in....
> 
> i once put in a pail with a thermometer. Even though i set the temp to 28 degrees, the heater continued to heat up to 34 degrees.. the pail of water is damn warm..... I was surprised that the heater did not auto-stop...
> 
> Had to recalibrate before i put the heater in the main tank...


alright thanks bros.. will read through Irwin's post.  :Wink:

----------


## doubleace

Guys need some advise.
for my tank i'm currerntly using 2224 flowrate 700l/h should i add another canister or the current canister is good enough?

----------


## barmby

Filter is like computer RAM. The more the better

----------


## doubleace

Hi barmby,
Thanks for the fast response. Only a 2ft tank if put too many scare inside become tornado.. :Grin:

----------


## barmby

Additional filtration can be in the form of external tank where you pack more filter medias. Example - sump tank.

Zero Nitrate, Zero Ammonia, & High birthrate  :Smile:

----------


## doubleace

barmby,
so you mean that 2 canisters, one with fully load medias and the other with only wool? So if i wash i just wash the canister with wool?

----------


## barmby

No. I mean one with power head in the tank and draws water to the sump tank that resemble the inside of a ehiem filter. This sump tank can as big as the main tank itself. This is commonly seen in arowana tank.

----------


## doubleace

oh i see.. so means that i use a sump tank instead of a canister? But my tank is not design to fit for sump tank.

----------


## barmby

Given your situation. 2 feet tank. one x 2224 and one x OHF should be excellent.

----------


## doubleace

oh really? Those normal OHF filter?

----------


## barmby

Over head filer. It can cost alot of money to buy those media. Course Sponge + Ceramic Ring + Substrate + Biohome + Fine Sponge. water trickled back to the tank.

----------


## doubleace

Oh you mean those stackable type of OHF?

----------


## barmby

Yes. This is what i meant.

----------


## doubleace

oh i see.. but for 2ft tank those stackable OHF only can put 1 column of trays. And thats make it very tall and no space for my rack. :Smile:

----------


## barmby

I see. That is the case. You will have to watch your fish load and do water change more frequent.

----------


## doubleace

Ya.. currently have been doing twice a week.. :Wink:

----------


## barmby

Better be. Cheers

----------


## wasabi8888

I have been running my 2 ft tank with 5 plecos, 15 cardinals, 3 cories on a 2028 and an air pump with no problem. In fact, I am converting to a 2026 next week. Filtration rate is still OK with a 2026.

----------


## doubleace

hmm... 2026 would be good flowrate for 2ft.. i'm thinking of using the old version 2226. Maybe cheaper.

----------


## Zenislev

Looking good bro, hope to hear good news from you soon.

----------


## doubleace

An update if my L134 tank. Just make it simple and easy to maintain. :Smile:

----------


## akoh

I've noticed a heater in the tank !  :Surprised:  is your water cold ? ideal temp. for hypan ( as recorded in River Xingu ) is about 28 to 29 degree C.  :Smile:

----------


## wasabi8888

i keep my temp about 29 to 30 depending.. but Dec has been a cold month and I can see that the heater is sometimes lit esp at night

----------


## doubleace

> I've noticed a heater in the tank !  is your water cold ? ideal temp. for hypan ( as recorded in River Xingu ) is about 28 to 29 degree C.


akoh,
that time they got whitespot and i put the heater into it for 1 week. And the tank temperature now is 30 degree. I will remove the heater tonight if it is not recommended to put the heater in it for long. :Smile:

----------


## johannes

> akoh,
> that time they got whitespot and i put the heater into it for 1 week. And the tank temperature now is 30 degree. I will remove the heater tonight if it is not recommended to put the heater in it for long.


you can leave it inside and maintain a temperature of 29-30, they will appreciate it... just leave the heater inside the tank ... (in fact according to some pleco "oldbirds", they always have a heater in every pleco tank they have..) :Grin: 

btw the small round stones are very cute..

----------


## akoh

> you can leave it inside and maintain a temperature of 29-30, they will appreciate it... just leave the heater inside the tank ... (in fact according to some pleco "oldbirds", they always have a heater in every pleco tank they have..)
> 
> btw the small round stones are very cute..


Try out the lower temp., if your plec breed like no tomorrow ! I'll take 10% ( no. of fries ) as commission !  :Grin:

----------


## doubleace

> you can leave it inside and maintain a temperature of 29-30, they will appreciate it... just leave the heater inside the tank ... (in fact according to some pleco "oldbirds", they always have a heater in every pleco tank they have..)
> 
> btw the small round stones are very cute..


Thanks johannes  :Smile:

----------


## celticfish

Aiyoh... the advise was to have a heater in the tank.
So when an emergency crops up you have a calibrated one ready to go.

You don't have to leave the temperature that high as akoh mentioned.
The heater can be tuned down to 27 or 28C to save power and your pocket!

----------


## johannes

> Aiyoh... the advise was to have a heater in the tank.
> So when an emergency crops up you have a calibrated one ready to go.
> 
> You don't have to leave the temperature that high as akoh mentioned.
> The heater can be tuned down to 27 or 28C to save power and your pocket!


i am paranoid... *cause* some fries died due to lower temperature of about 27-28 degrees... now at 30d they are ok le...

what do you think for the adults (some i maintain at 29-30 throughout)..

----------


## drakeho

You prefer to make it out when the weather is cold or hot ?  :Grin:

----------


## doubleace

latest update

----------


## doubleace

> haha bro, seeing yourpictures again. Nice, natural setup


thanks bro  :Smile:

----------


## EvolutionZ

hey bro, hows the growth of the L134s?

----------


## doubleace

look like abit fat... :Grin:

----------


## doubleace

mod, can close this thread already. Project already decomm... thanks :Smile:

----------


## stjoeblack

Very nice and neat setup!

Two thumbs up!

----------


## sophisto

so soon decomm? what happened?

----------


## doubleace

sell off already not int it anymore... :Wink:

----------

